# HOW HARD DO YOU TRAIN DURING PCT



## FATBOY

Do you just keep your training the same when you finish your cycle and begin PCT or do you ease, off i know eventually the poundages and intensity drops but do you just keep it going as long as you can or do you ease off from the end of your cycle


----------



## Guest

Intensity and weights stay the same but volume drops dramaticly as does training days , from 4 to 3 days per week.


----------



## Nytol

Easing off training is the best way to shrink and get weak.


----------



## anabolic ant

i have noticed that training intensity and a slight shift of strength...but when your slpoing off the juice and the PCT is bringing up your natural test...sometimes i've felt out of this world strong...but as saying before the sloping off period...intensity and strength slightly suffer...and because you release a lot of water...i'd be careful not to try what you was doing while on cycle because the water loss and joint lubrication from the gear is not there now...and therefore give a tendancy for injury....just be careful....if you have done a cycle before and know what your like coming off then you'll know from experience how to go with training,but if not...better to be careful than to go flat out like on cycle...!!!!

you dont want an injury straight after your cycle...not saying you will get one one,just to be careful...maybe do what your body allows,read your body i guess!!!!


----------



## South Champ Jnr

This may be wrong, but my understanding of training during PCT is as follows: Reduce training frequency and duration. so only train with resistance 3 times a week and for 45-60mins MAX. This doesn't mean to train light or easy, keep the sessions as intense as possible just less frequent and shorter. When your not on gear you will go catabolic very quickly so it is important to follow these steps. Also mentally except that during PCT your unlikely to make any progress with regards to size and strength (obviously) so your training focus should be purely about maintaining what you got. I think the most important thing is diet though. In my experience your physique will look softer and less ripped when you are off gear, so you may think about reducing calories to rip up during or immediately following PCT; THIS IS A MISTAKE! Reducing calories makes you go catabolic, which means your burning muscle, add to that your hormones are a bit all over the place (technical term) means you will lose muscle and not fat. Make sure your taking in a lot of calories, but keep your diet clean. Oh and get enough sleep and if like me you wake for a pee during the night, down a protein shake quickly 9 hours is a long time to go without amminos when your PCTing it!


----------



## hackskii

Bump for tomorrow.


----------



## MXD

As hard as possible if not harder.


----------



## hackskii

Not harder, smarter, more time for recovery, also some DHEA.....................lol


----------



## Mars

For me personally, the weights stay pretty much the same, just a little drop off, the intensity stays the same, the only difference is i work each body part twice in 6days on blast but twice in 8days on cruise.


----------



## hackskii

mars1960 said:


> For me personally, the weights stay pretty much the same, just a little drop off, the intensity stays the same, the only difference is i work each body part twice in 6days on blast but twice in 8days on cruise.


I work them the same as I always did, maybe I need to change things up.

PCT is not that big of deal really, recovery is much easier than I thought....

Doubtful in a month during recovery much would be lost............

Well, unless you are using deca....lol


----------



## Guest

i have carried on training with the same intensity and frequency as on cycle... strength dropped initially but by the end of pct was the same as on cycle, and better than before the cycle started. so keepable gains in strength terms and around 3kg kept gains in size


----------



## Ollie B

I listen to my body when coming off. I definatly cant keep the intensity the same.


----------



## MXD

I can't lift the same weights but my intensity goes up. I end up thinking to myself just because you not on, still gota lift hard - no excuses. Stimulants are my friend.


----------

